# Mahler Fans, Why Didn't Anyone Tell me?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Why didn't anyone tell me about the symphonies of Weingartner?

Might I suggest starting with the Adagio:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Of course we told you!

Here http://www.talkclassical.com/36784-what-sets-symphonies-non-post952040.html#post952040
and here http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-post959434.html#post959434

Where have you been?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Azol said:


> Of course we told you! Where have you been?


I'm afraid it may even be worse than this... it is entirely possible that someone mentioned him _on a thread that I started_ and I never got around to exploring the suggestion. Anyhow, truly a wonderful voice in music. I always like it when I find more music to enjoy.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually I did an advance search and found almost a hundred entries including this one from 2006: http://www.talkclassical.com/1135-forgotten-composers-do-you.html?highlight=Weingartner#post6385

I hesitated to respond because I have been criticized for these type of entries and talking down to people. I am actually trying to be helpful. As a new member one should check the advanced search feature. It is amazing what one can find.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about the symphonies of Weingartner?
> 
> Might I suggest starting with the Adagio:


What a lovely Adagio, I can connect to it instantly and the harmony is delightful.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Great, even more stuff for me to listen to!
I just hate this forum for exposing my ignorance and making me have to listen to even more great music
You people are just the pits


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

New to me too, I like it.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

You know about Hans Rott, right? Symphony in E Major.



Haydn man said:


> Great, even more stuff for me to listen to!
> I just hate this forum for exposing my ignorance and making me have to listen to even more great music
> You people are just the pits


They post all kinds of good unusual stuff over at unsung composers.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Weingartner has seven symphonies... I have been scrolling through them, many of them appear to be full of promising music.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

...full of fat .


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Radames said:


> You know about Hans Rott, right? Symphony in E Major.


I second, third & fourth this!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Of course we told you!
> 
> Here http://www.talkclassical.com/36784-what-sets-symphonies-non-post952040.html#post952040
> and here http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-post959434.html#post959434
> ...





Klassic said:


> I'm afraid it may even be worse than this... it is entirely possible that someone mentioned him _on a thread that I started_ and I never got around to exploring the suggestion. Anyhow, truly a wonderful voice in music. I always like it when I find more music to enjoy.


Your forgiving, to call you superficially is unheard off :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Radames said:


> You know about Hans Rott, right? Symphony in E Major.


No I didn't, but I do now


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> No I didn't, but I do now


There are many interesting composers who died far too soon but I would put Hans Rott towards the top of that list. Based on his symphony, composed at the age of 20 (6 years before Mahler's 1st), we lost a potentially major symphonist in him, someone who could well have been spoken of in the same breath as Mahler & Bruckner.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Just listened to the first movement of his 6th symphony and it was excellent--looking forward to listening to more  Always glad to find something I like from a composer I've never heard of.


----------

